# 1/2 vs 12mm ammo for hunting?



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Which one is better for hunting/target use? squirrel, rabbit, starling, pheasant, rat,House sparrow, target shooting,etc. All headshots, %500 band stretch, TBG single each side, 1" wide. Thank you.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> Which one is better for hunting/target use? squirrel, rabbit, starling, pheasant, rat,House sparrow, target shooting,etc. All headshots, %500 band stretch, TBG single each side, 1" wide. Thank you.


It's all a matter of personal preference...just buy both and use them...then stick with the one that you feel more comfortable with...
Asking everyone will just get you different answers....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I shoot marbles, 1/4" steel, .36 cal lead, 3/8" steel, 1/2" steel, .50 cal lead...and I prefer to use .36 lead and 3/8" steel for hunting...while many others will say marbles...or 1/2" lead..

Heavier is always better for destruction..if that is what you are asking...and 1/2" is just a little bigger/heavier...but, shot placement is more important...I am confident with my shot placement so I don't need to use big/heavy ammo

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm beginning to think after your last post and then this one that you are kidding. Just in case you are not:

1/2 inch and 12 mm are pretty much the same size. What's up?

Head shots will do the job pretty much 100% of the time if you have enough velocity. Again, I don't get it.

In your last question you suggested the length did not matter and now you still do not say the length of your band. A three inch long 1" TBG will not shoot the same speed as a 9" band regardless of the band stretch. Without some idea of what your band length is it becomes and empty exercise. Which may be your point.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles posted this for you on one of your other threads on hunting ammo choice...I really think you should actually read it...it will answer all of your questions
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/16188-Effective-Hunting-Setups

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry, I probably sound like I'm spamming or making a joke, but I'm serious, the other one was another question, out of all the sizes, then I made this one for these 2.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> Sorry, I probably sound like I'm spamming or making a joke, but I'm serious, the other one was another question, out of all the sizes, then I made this one for these 2.


You really should experiment with different ammo...find out for yourself because whatever anybody tells you to use, it still may not work for you...

It's no different than asking which is better a Chevy, Dodge, or Ford...they all get you from point A to B...just depends on what you prefer, and you won't know until you try them all

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I already read the link that Charles put, didn't help me much, so I guess I just have to experiment like you said, whatever. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> I already read the link that Charles put, didn't help me much, so I guess I just have to experiment like you said, whatever. Thanks for the replies.


Seems like you worked it down to either 12mm or 1/2"....really they are so close in size, it wouldn't matter which you choose....1/2" is 12.7mm...and .7mm is so small you may not even notice the difference.
Good luck with it...I would try every size if I were you 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

If you can hit them in the head consistently then you should know the answers to your questions. Go out and shoot and experiment. BTW, 1/2" is big. Real big.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Winnie said:


> If you can hit them in the head consistently then you should know the answers to your questions. Go out and shoot and experiment. BTW, 1/2" is big. Real big.


Yeah, I agree...which is why I only use 3/8 steel and .36 cal lead...I am confident with my shot placement (always a head-shot), so I don't need all the size/weight...plus, I find heavier bandsets aren't as easy to keep still...so, it works for me to use smaller ammo.
I practice with plastic practice golf balls from Walmart...about the size of a dove skull...if you can hit a golf ball 8/10 times from 40 feet, then you are good to go hunting with 3/8" steel...as long as you have the proper bandset to match...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> Which one is better for hunting/target use? squirrel, rabbit, starling, pheasant, rat,House sparrow, target shooting,etc. All headshots, %500 band stretch, TBG single each side, 1" wide. Thank you.


I think you answered this question yourself, in another thread that you commented on...you were offering info on best ammo/bandset matchups...

"It's the Scout slingshot from simple-shot.com and it's a very goood slingshot if I say so myself, make sure your matching your ammo with your bands; 1/4-5/16 ammo = 1/2-5/8 band width,3/8 ammo = 3/4 band width, 7/16 ammo = 7/8 band width, 1/2 ammo = 1" band width. If you don't understand something or have a question just ask. "

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Right here...http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/61210-Best-Catty?#entry761490

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol, epic failure, completely forgot hahah, ok thanks for all the answers.


----------

